# Suggestions for a new CABINET for my pc....



## anubhavrawat (Jul 17, 2012)

HI Guyz i want a buy a new CABINET FOR MY PC.....
HERE ARE THE SPECS:

PROCESSOR:
CORE 2 DUO E7500 @2.93GHz
OVERCLOCKED TO 3.5GHz(Stock speed bottlenecked my graphic card)
MOBO:
GIGABYTE GA-31 MES-2L ( 1 pcie 1.0 x16)
RAM:
KINGSTON 4GB DDR2 (2x2GB)
GRAPHIC CARD:
POWERCOLOR ATI 5770 1GB DDR5
PSU:
ZEBRONICS 700W (HIGHER coz i overclocked my processor and my GPU required an external pcie 6pin 75W power)
i previously had a 400Wpsu....

I PLAN TO OVERCLOCK MY GRAPHIC CARD AND I''LL be buying  a new ivy bridge too....and overclock the new processor too in a few months...
SO i need a future  proof cabinet with very good cable management ,with my current cabinet the surplus cables protude(side panel remains open)...my prefernces CM ELITE 430...


----------



## sharang.d (Jul 17, 2012)

Budget for cabinet?


----------



## anubhavrawat (Jul 18, 2012)

Actually i want a cabinet similar in range of a CM 430....
BTW i CAN spend upto 5K..........
but if i can get a really good cabinet much lesser than 5K then it would be really nice....
Budget does not matter I WANT VALUE FOR MONEY


----------



## d6bmg (Jul 18, 2012)

Get Corsair 400R @4.5K
About your PSU, you may also think about changing it. Cause? Look at PSU blacklist thread.


----------



## CyberKID (Jul 24, 2012)

you might consider taking a look at the NZXT series of Gaming cabinets. I especially liked the Phantom series. It looks absolutely stunning to me. Though, it's a bit above your budget. Theitdepot - Nzxt Phantom Cabinet (Black)
primeabgb.com is the official dealer of NZXT. NZXT Cabinet in India | Buy NZXT Cabinet Online at cheap Price


----------

